# Language Exchange Partner



## almaiena (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi!

I am new here.. I am an Indonesian woman, currently embracing life in the sweet land of Switzerland.. I am planning to return to Surabaya in February. Just wondering if a native English speaker might be interested in having a Language Exchange with me.. We could meet for an hour or two just to learn languages.. I could teach you Indonesian, in return let's practice my English . 

Thanks!


----------



## exbrit69 (Apr 23, 2011)

almaiena said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new here.. I am an Indonesian woman, currently embracing life in the sweet land of Switzerland.. I am planning to return to Surabaya in February. Just wondering if a native English speaker might be interested in having a Language Exchange with me.. We could meet for an hour or two just to learn languages.. I could teach you Indonesian, in return let's practice my English .
> 
> Thanks!


I am from the UK and could do it via email etc as I am living in Probolinggo where I am married to an Indonesian girl. In nine years, she has picked up English wonderfully while I cannot even converse with a child in Indonesia


----------

